
The Megahertz Myth - lispython
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9VWRB07yqc
======
cynwoody
That video claims to have been uploaded in 2009, but it was made on 18 July
2001. Four years later, a funny thing happened to the PPC.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Megahertz_myth>

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apples_transition_to_Intel_proc...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apples_transition_to_Intel_processors)

